

My Glorious Defeat? - marrone
http://www.menshealth.com/cda/article.do?site=MensHealth&channel=guy.wisdom&category=life.lessons&conitem=03044e632f144110VgnVCM20000012281eac____

======
marrone
Read through all 4 pages. It is a good article. The best quotes: "Maybe
failure isn't the problem. Maybe expectation is",

"The great thing about surviving a storm is that you're much better prepared
the next time the winds start kicking up. You recognize the early warnings.
You stock up on essentials. And, most crucial, you go in knowing that no
matter what happens, you can always rebuild.",

"Because I'd failed, I wasn't afraid of failing. And that enabled me to push a
lot harder for what I believed in.",

"Given all these risks, why do it? Because even in failure, I knew I'd grow
from it. ",

"It's just like weight training, really. You push yourself until your muscles
fail. That's how you grow stronger."

~~~
hhm
Yes, it's a really good article. I don't know why it's not in the front
page...

